# Side View



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it worth the extra coin for side scan/view? I mostly fish shallow flats with lots of oyster bars. Would it be useful looking for structure and deep holes in the rivers during winter months, scanning docks?


----------



## Imac (Feb 4, 2016)

redfish5 said:


> Is it worth the extra coin for side scan/view? I mostly fish shallow flats with lots of oyster bars. Would it be useful looking for structure and deep holes in the rivers during winter months, scanning docks?


I would think it would be useful for scanning docks. Recently used a high end model to do some tarpon fishing...absolute game changer.


----------

